# volume of a vase



## silver sawhorse (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the apprx volume in cubic inches of a vase thats 9 inches tall and 7.5 inches in diameter. Its smaller at the base and at the top so the regular cylinder formulas probably aren't to accurate. A friend wants me to build a cremation urn , and i have no idea if these dimensions are big enough. Thanks .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Don't need to calculate it*

Just fill it with sand or water then measure it in terms of cups or
can sizes or make a simple tall box 3" or each side to determine volume. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

answered already


----------



## silver sawhorse (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the answers , but i'm in the process of making one . So i can't use that approach. The picture is of a previous vase with the same basic shape. I just wondered if someone had a ballpark idea of what the volume might be ....i have no experience with urns but i figured someone else might. Thanks.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just knowing a little math you can just you a simple formula of a cylinder and that would... volume=pi*radius^2*height... So therefore your answer would be approx 397 in^3. You can convert this to ounces where 1 in^3 is equal to .55 ounces. So your answer you might be looking for is approximately 218 ounces your vase could hold. Hope this helps.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

In the case of a tapered cylinder, averaging the major and minor diameters, will get you in the ballpark.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree easiest is to fill and measure.

To do it with math, you sort of have two parts: a standard cylinder of empty space, which is easy: radius of opening x pi(3.14) x height 

and the volume of the curving bulges outside the cylinder, which requires calculus and I can't help you there!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

If the bulge is at all regular, you'll get a quite accurate answer by just using the formula for a cylinder but with the diameter half way between the narrowest and the widest parts of the profile.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> I agree easiest is to fill and measure.
> 
> To do it with math, you sort of have two parts: a standard cylinder of empty space, which is easy: radius of opening x pi(3.14) x height
> 
> and the volume of the curving bulges outside the cylinder, which requires calculus and I can't help you there!


That is incorrect. It should be the radius SQUARED x pi x height, exactly as fischer18 already stated.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

If Google urns will find a formular based upon body weight of person or pet.


----------



## whippingwater (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm Going through this right now. As stated the correct formula is radius squared times pi times height for cubic inches. The volume required is approximately 1 cubic inch per pound. You can fill the vase with rice and measure how many cups then convert to cubic inches. 1 cup equals 14.64 cubic inches. I screwed up my math and made it too small so I made several smaller keepsake urns for the kids to keep or disperse her ashes where they think she would like.


----------



## silver sawhorse (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys , i really appreciate the input !!!!!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks for catching that Phinds. My bad.


----------



## Highlander (Jan 2, 2011)

*Container volumes*

Hi Guy,
Check out this site, it will give you formulas for any style container.
Hope it helps........good luck

http://grapevine.abe.msstate.edu/~fto/tools/vol/cylinder.html


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

It can be calculated exactly (or as close to exactly as you like) through some calculus and detailed drawings. Or you can just break it into a few sections and calculate the volume of those few sections then add them together. Break it into 4 sections and those 4 should be fairly easy to figure out. That's basically what calculus would do, except there would be infinitely many sections instead of just 4.

*edit* wow, just realized I replied to a two month old thread. I should get to bed. Night shift is taking it's toll on me I guess.


----------

